# feito aquele povo de computador



## chaska

Buenas,

Alguien me podria ayudar con la traducción de esta frase:

la capacidad de entra en la cabeza de la gente, *feito aquele povo de computador, *
como é o nome? (CONTINUA)

BILLY:
Hacker.

Tengo problemas para traducir la frase "feito aquele povo de computador"...

Mil gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

...como aquella gente de los ordenadores/de la informática...


----------



## chaska

Gracias!!! así es


----------



## Istriano

chaska said:


> Buenas,
> 
> Alguien me podria ayudar con la traducción de esta frase:
> 
> la capacidad de entra en la cabeza de la gente, *feito aquele povo de computador, *
> como é o nome? (CONTINUA)
> 
> BILLY:
> Hacker.
> 
> Tengo problemas para traducir la frase "feito aquele povo de computador"...
> 
> Mil gracias



feito = hecho
_
feito un louco = hecho un loco
_se usa para las comparaciones

 FEITO conj 





> Bras.  Como; tal qual; que nem: _O menino berrava feito bezerro desmamado;  "A noite estava feito o dia." _ (Herberto Sales, O Lobisomem, p. 44); _"mula veloz feito um raio" _ (Stella Leonardos, Geolírica, p. 131); _"eu fiquei olhando feito a gente fica quando vê pela primeira vez uma coisa bonita..."  _(Luís Vilela, Tremor de Terra, p. 10).


 (Dicionário Aurélio)

FEITO conjunção comparativa 





> como, do mesmo modo que, tal qual Ex.: _trabalha f. burro de carga_


 (Dicionário Houaiss)


HECHO adj 





> adj. *semejante*      (‖ que semeja). _Hecho __UN__ león, __UN__ basilisco._


 (Diccionario de la RAE)


Em português é invariável, em espanhol concorda com o substantivo precedente:_*
Hecha *una fiera.__(RAE) = __*Feito *uma fera      _http://rae.es/hecho
Se puso *hecho *una fera (VOX)
*Aznar: «Los socialistas dejan el país hecho una ruina*


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Em português é invariável, em espanhol concorda com o substantivo precedente:_*
> Hecha *una fiera.__(RAE) = __*Feito *uma fera      _http://rae.es/hecho
> Se puso *hecho *una fera (VOX)



No português de Portugal também concorda com o substantivo que qualifica, como no espanhol. É realmente assim no português do Brasil (_'Ela estava feit*o* uma fera'_)? Cá dizemos _'Ela estava feit*a* uma fera'_


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal também concorda com o substantivo que qualifica, como no espanhol. É realmente assim no português do Brasil (_'Ela estava feit*o* uma fera'_)? Cá dizemos _'Ela estava feit*a* uma fera'_


É isso mesmo: pra nós é conjunção. Pra vocês não, não é?


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil:
Ela agiu feito uma louca./Elas agiram feito umas loucas. 
Ela agiu feita uma loca./Elas agiram feitas umas loucas.  (_feita uma louca_ soa como_ a moça estava_ _meia bêbada_ ou _ela falou rápida_).


----------



## Lorena993

Estava ouvindo uma música que tentei traduzir para espanhol a uns tempos e me deparei com esse *'feito* usado como conjunção de comparação. A música é Espumas ao vento. O trecho é esse:

'Sei que aí dentro ainda mora um pedacinho de mim
Um grande amor não se acaba assim
*Feito* espumas ao vento'

Eu tinha dúvidas se poderia usar o *hecho*, mas pelo que vi da discussão, pode sim ser usado. Então traduzi assim:

Sé que adentro de ti todavía vive un pedacito de mí
Un gran amor no se termina así
*Hecho *espumas en el viento

Está correto, ou não? Tenho a impressão que assim fica parecendo que se diz que a espuma é feita de vento.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em vez de "hecho" eu usaria "como". E convido você a se juntar à minha campanha de salvação do verbo *haver:*

"...para espanhol *há *uns tempos..."


----------



## Lorena993

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em vez de "hecho" eu usaria "como". E convido você a se juntar à minha campanha de salvação do verbo *haver:*
> 
> "...para espanhol *há *uns tempos..."



Certo, foi por como que traduzi da primeira vez, mas depois fiquei na dúvida. Vou aceitar sua sugestão. Obrigada!!!

Agora, quanto ao verbo *haver*, me junto à sua campanha com prazer, mas me ajude a entender, pois é uma dúvida que eu tenho. A forma que eu escrevi está incorreta? Eu costumo usar o verbo haver nesse caso, mas só quando especifico quanto tempo faz ou quando está no início da frase. Por exemplo: "Há dois meses estava traduzindo essa música..."


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Regrinha simples: na dúvida, use o verbo "fazer". Se fizer sentido, pode colocar o verbo "haver" no lugar dele. Faça o teste com sua frase aí em cima.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego o uso do verbo _haber_ para a expresión temporal é de obriga, o uso de _facer_ é un solecismo (exactamente un españolismo, un barbarismo, tal que os tempos compostos con auxiliar _haber_, proscritos da lingua estándar como españolismos).


----------



## Lorena993

WhoSoyEu said:


> Regrinha simples: na dúvida, use o verbo "fazer". Se fizer sentido, pode colocar o verbo "haver" no lugar dele. Faça o teste com sua frase aí em cima.



Agora que você falou lembrei de ter estudado justamente com essa regrinha na época da escola. Vou levar em conta e participar da sua campanha para salvar o verbo haver. hehe


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> En galego o uso do verbo _haber_ para a expresión temporal é de obriga, o uso de _facer_ é un solecismo (exactamente un españolismo, un barbarismo, tal que os tempos compostos con auxiliar _haber_, proscritos da lingua estándar como españolismos).


Em alguns casos, no Pt-Br, podemos usar indistintamente o "haver" ou o "fazer", noutros, não. Mas mesmo que a frase soe mal, o uso do verbo "fazer" auxilia a verificação do uso ou não do "há". As pessoas confundem o uso do verbo haver com "a" ou até mesmo "à".


----------

